# Is there an app that will copy everything bit by bit?



## neutronnewton (Apr 10, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Is there an app that will copy everything bit by bit, on your smartphone including the OS and allow you to do a full restore of your entire phone? I am asking because it would be a much simpler method of backing up everything ( a forensic copy) on your phone. My thoughts were inspired by Norton Ghost and the newer SW Acronis True Image. This program would be invaluable for anyone that likes to experiment with all these mods that you do here, and also for the average person that just wants some kind of disaster recovery insurance.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Not an app but clockworkmod or any other custom recovery.


----------



## neutronnewton (Apr 10, 2012)

poontab said:


> Not an app but clockworkmod or any other custom recovery.


If this is correct, why would you need a copy of a stock ROM, when you could just back up your entire phone as it came from the factory and then proceed to er.. brick, I mean mod your device as you please?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

neutronnewton said:


> If this is correct, why would you need a copy of a stock ROM, when you could just back up your entire phone as it came from the factory and then proceed to er.. brick, I mean mod your device as you please?


I don't know why anyone does anything. I'm just telling you that custom recoveries, like clockworkmod, will do what you are asking. There are no apps that do this as there isn't a need with a recovery available.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Its called a backup. When you do this in your recovery of choice. It makes a copy of the os everything on your phone at the moment you make your backup. THat includes all apps and the info saved in those apps. All texts, contacts,ETC. In laymen terms it make a copy of your whole phone and everything in it. THen when you restore your backup the phone is setup back to how it was when you made your backup in the first place.

You do have to root your phone you know? Maybe thats why you dont understand the function recovery and backups you can make.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Well if you really want to copy everything "bit by bit," as you ask, I would look into how to use dd, the grand daddy of data backup. You can tell dd to save everything as an image file. Not just being snarky, I actually used it to back data up with temp root before on a few devices before unlocking the bootloader.

I will assume though you don't want that and are just unaware of how various recoveries work on android to back up your entire OS as an image. Things like this were invented quite some time ago for android. For what it's worth, things like this were invented for PC long before Norton or Acronis were companies, they were just not as "user friendly" (see dd above).

Also, it's not a good idea to ever back up the entire android OS while the system is running at a higher level. Things are prone to change during that time and data may be corrupted. That's why recovery is used instead.


----------

